# The wrong sort of chocolate?



## rickwookie (Apr 8, 2009)

Although I seem to be able to make foam at home that I'm happy with, that will stay on top of my espresso and remain stable for ages, whenever I try to sprinkle chocholate dust on top, the foam starts to fizz and disolve straight away.

Is there a particular recipe for the cocoa dust to avoid this, or is it simply my foam that's at fault?


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're using "instant" chocolate powder(just add water) then it tends to destroy the milk foam pretty quickly. I'd use a very small ammount of good cocoa powder, seive it so that theres no large lumps. If you get a chocolate powder don't get one that's too sweet or it'll detract from the coffee


----------



## rickwookie (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm, must be something else I think, because I've tried using neat cocoa powder from a steel shaker (so it seives as it comes out). It's like acid!

When I get a cappuccino at either of the two excellent coffee shops near me, the topping tastes sweet, so that's why I was wondering if it was some special recipe.


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Ask the barista what sort of chocolate they're using so you can go from there. Most would be willing to help I would imagine


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What sort of milk are you using?

Milk with lower fat content seems to absorb the chocolate more easily.


----------



## rickwookie (Apr 8, 2009)

Most often semi-skimmed. Do you think I'll get better results with full-fat then?


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think Semi would be too bad, we use it where I work and Cadburys Powder (Mix with Milk) and it seems to sit ontop pretty well.


----------



## rickwookie (Apr 8, 2009)

I never responded before but thought I should share that I found what was killing my foam.

After lots of experimentation I found that the type of milk (full-fat, skimmed, etc) doesn't seem to matter (although sometimes you just get a batch of milk that won't foam for some reason).

If the milk temperature is below 60-65°C when foamed then adding the choc will fizz it to death. Above that, and the foam seems to 'set' and you can spindle the choc and it will melt on and the foam remains stable.

I use a 50/50 mix of cocoa powder and icing sugar.


----------



## rickwookie (Apr 8, 2009)

BTW I now use an 'Aerolatte Hot' to produce my foam. It gets it up to temperature (just) and foams silky smooth consistently. It's a lot more reliable than steaming for me and there's less unfoamed milk (if any) left.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I used to use chocolate and cinnamon sprinkles all the time but I seem to have gone off them as they were masking the taste of the coffee, however, I digress, check out Whittards as they sell sprinkles in a tub. No sinking or foaming in any way.


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the same problem! I have a Gaggia Baby Twin and the steamer is PANTS! way to much "foam" before it reaches the correct temp, I have tried all types of milk with the same result. If any thing it gets worse the lower the fat content. The "foam" only has to smell any chocolate & it fizzles out & dies before my very eyes!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Ian

Do you have a thermometer?

Try introducing air (to create the microfoam) only until 30c then plunge deep and keep the milk swirling until you reach the desired temp.

The result of the swirling milk will keep the foam liquid and not allow it to dry out too much.

Once the milk has been sat for 10 seconds or so on the bench give it a swirl in the jug then pour.

If the bubbles are small and tight then they should not dissipate when chocolate or cinnamon is added (as a sprinkle for cappuccinos)


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers Glen, many thanks for the tip!


----------

